# SBN IASCA results?



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Does anyone have the IASCA results from SBN?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Bumping this one... Would like to know also 
Got a link anyone? 

Kelvin


----------



## vidizzle (May 30, 2008)

Forum

here ya go guys


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks a lot... 

Kelvin


----------

